# Psalm 37:4



## Simply_Nikki (Nov 7, 2007)

If anyone can point me to a thread that has already discuss this passage, I'd be much obliged. However I've been discussing what does it mean that God will give you the desires of your heart as mentioned in this psalm? 

I thought it meant that when we delight ourselves in the Lord, He will give us what to desire.. in other words he will change our desires to conform with His desire for us. A slight twist to this interpretation which i've heard (and agree with) is that our ultimate desire should be to delight in the Lord and to be completely satisfied in him therefore, when we delight in the Lord God grants us the desire to continue to delight in the Lord. I know its a bit cyclic but it makes sense. However some people think this is the only desire God gives us.. which i can't agree with in full since the word is plural. 

My follow up question after the correct exegises of this verse is... does it then follow that when we delight ourselves in the Lord and he gives us good desires that conform to his will does this necessarily mean God "will definately" fulfill those desires?

For example.. if God gives us the desire to be a spouse and/or parent or missionary or whatever does this mean He must satisfy those godly desires which he has placed in us?


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like you pretty much got it. Our greatest desire is to fulfill the will of God. If we truly delight in Him then the rest will follow as our desires conform to His will. We can KNOW His prescriptive will through Scripture. If we are walking in obedience then we can take comfort in this, as well as all His promises, and do whatever we want (resting in the fact that He will move our hearts accordingly if we are truly walking in obedience).

Hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 7, 2007)

John Gill:

*Psa 37:4 - Delight thyself also in the Lord,....* In the persons in God, Father, Son, and Spirit; in the perfections of God, his power, goodness, faithfulness, wisdom, love, grace, and mercy; in his works of creation, providence, and redemption; in his word, his Gospel, the truths and ordinances of it; in his house, and the worship of it; and in his people, the excellent in the earth, in whom was all the delight of the psalmist; and each of these afford a field of delight and pleasure, to attend unto, contemplate, and meditate upon; 

*and he shall give thee the desires of thine heart; *such as are according to the will of God, and for the good of his people; such as relate to communion with him, and to the communication of more grace from him, and to the enjoyment of eternal glory.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 7, 2007)

Spurgeon: Treasury of David: Volume II | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------

